# The only snapper we saw were giants



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Seas were just as NOAA said they would be...smooth. Ioaded the boat with a friend and his 75 year old dad, 2 of my kids and another diver and we headed SW. I wanted to dive two new private spots. Lol. Travelled 14 miles SW and someone was on our numbers. No problem...another 4 miles...not a boat around...except on my second spot. Aaargh. Moved North to try an unknown spot and bingo. Snappers all over the place and we caught them one after another. Our main goal was to get the 75 year old his first Snapper. Done. I had to see what was under there so we suited up and went down to see all the fish. The spot was mainly loaded with trigger, snapper and AJ. Killed a scamp and a nice AJ and back to the boat. We continued to another spot and caught fish just before then last do. Killed a black snapper and called it a day.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like a great day. what was the structure you saw?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It was an old metal contraption. I will tell you this...It will be my first stop on opening day of Snapper season. HUGE snapper.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I believe you but I missed the pics you posted? Glad you all had a great day!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

nice spoon, way to go


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's an AJ. The other red snapper pictures are on a buddy's phone. They were all released for June 1.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Alright! That's what I'm talking 'bout! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Mac, I like this picture a little better. Scamp sandwich.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ooooo!!! That's some fine eating there.


----------



## Skivintage (Oct 27, 2014)

Good job


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to get it done brother!!! Glad ya'll had a great time and found a "secret" snapper spot!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's looks good.
Whyme
MakomyDayo


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Makes me hungry again..!! The 15lb Snapper were at the top of the water in 180' last Saturday when we were chumming the AJ's


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Makes me hungry again..!! The 15lb Snapper were at the top of the water in 180' last Saturday when we were chumming the AJ's


Pretty sure I saw your boat on the Bridge rubble to the SW on Saturday afternoon. We were the ones diving the spot. Looked like you were drifting the spot to our North.


----------

